# Greetings Brethren, new poster here...



## TKP (Sep 16, 2018)

ive lurked here for many years and finally decided to make an account so i could comment. 

been a Mason since '06.

joined Consistory in '09 (with my grandpa).

became a Noble this past May.

i just thought id join the conversation, as i see so much online hate for Masonry (conspiracy theories, etc.) and thought i could get some ideas besides the usual to counter the haters. TBH its not all online either, ive had friends IRL call me a cultist, but i digress.

right now my go to is: "yeah, were taking over the world, one pancake breakfast at a time!"


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 16, 2018)

Pancakes also allude to the new 'flat Earth' conspiracy as well.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 16, 2018)

TKP said:


> ive lurked here for many years and finally decided to make an account so i could comment.
> 
> been a Mason since '06.
> 
> ...


Welcome.

Just remember - you cant argue with a crazy person, but it is nice to find the single button you can push to turn someone around... but it is hard with the conspiracy theorists because by nature they train themselves to believe the opposite of what they are told


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 16, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. What lodge and GL do you belong to?


----------



## TKP (Sep 16, 2018)

GL of IL. thanks for the welcome Brethren.

JD, Edward Dobbins #164 (home lodge, perpetual JD, always get the last word!)
Sec'y, Allendale #752 (plural member and Secy, it was supposed to be temporary... 5 years ago ;-)
Valley of Danville
Ainad Shrine


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 16, 2018)

Welcome brother! 

Sent from my moto x4 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

